# model aircraft engine display mounts



## jack620 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ladies & Gents,
does anyone have any plans for a nice display mount for a small 1cc CI engine? It's an ML Midge (see pic).
Chris


----------



## /// (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry, don't have a design but I have seen at shows some nice folded and flame polished acrylic stands.
The nice thing about these(to me), done nicely, they are subtle and do not distract your attention from the engine.


----------



## jack620 (Jun 17, 2013)

Simon,
I've seen those in pics, but surprisingly I can't find them on eBay. I'll try a couple of hobby shops.


----------



## jack620 (Jun 18, 2013)

So does anyone know where to get these perspex stands? eBay and Google turn up a blank.


----------



## Ramon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Chris, I may be wrong here, but I don't think you will find these are a commercial item as such. Possibly a cottage industry job or made individually. 

You could try the MECOA site as members often display engines in a similar fashion.
Take a look at the Les Stone page on MEN too as he has a nice way of supporting his on a vertical brass rod and thick washer like base.

The engine looks good, time to get some fuel in eh 

Regards - Ramon


----------



## What (Jun 18, 2013)

You can very easily make stands such as those by using a heat gun (or other heating device) on a strip of plastic whatever width and thickness you desire.    Heat and then bend, hold in place until the curve is set. A sharp corner to use as a guide helps immensely.


----------



## jack620 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Gents. 

Ramon,
Saturday is the day of reckoning! I hope to be able to post a video of at least one running engine.

Chris


----------



## Swifty (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris, most suppliers of acrylic will be able to bend the material for you. Polycarbonate is able to be bent in its cold state, not acrylic though.

Paul.


----------



## jack620 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Paul. One of our forum members has PMd me and kindly offered to CNC me a stand in Perspex. I just need to come up with some dimensions.

Chris


----------



## jack620 (Jul 13, 2013)

One of our HMEM members has kindly made me a pair of perspex engine mounts on his CNC router free of charge. Now that's what I call service! I won't name the member lest he is inundated with requests. He can out himself if he is brave enough!

I have drilled and tapped the mounts to take 2.5mm SHCS. 

Chris


----------

